# Riley at nationals!



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I am watching Riley and Bama in showmanship right now at nationals. She is lookin good.


----------



## maciewhitehorn (Nov 12, 2012)

In ring two? 

Which one is she?? 
Is she gunna take her sign for tgs? Lol. 

-Emilieanne


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Lol. Ring two. They have switched goats. I think she has a saanen by the girl with the nubian.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Two to the left of the girl with the skirt


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol where is she now? I lost her:/ 

But GO RILEY!!!!!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

What did she palce? I had church this morning and couldn't watch.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm was wondering too.. I was at Church too..


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

She got sixteenth I think. She made the first cut.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

She is the blonde one right?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Good for her 


Yah she's blonde-ish lol


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Yay ok! She looked good! I wanted her or the girl in the skirt to win. How did she girl in the skirt do?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome , well done Riley


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I missed it  I could just cry , I so wanted to see her Bama !!! :doh::hair:
I will have to not get involved with anything else but I just cant sit at the computer , I have things to do  Grrrrrrrrrrr. 
I want to see her and Runway too , they are in in about 30 minutes I believe , its 4:30 here in NY so its 3:30 there . So I have 30 minutes to get completely involved in something and miss this one too :mecry::GAAH:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I know what you mean Laura!

I'm sitting here waiting... But just watch.. My dad will have diner done just in time for her class!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:hammer::mecry::tears::GAAH::wallbang::wallbang::wallbang:
I WANT TO SEE RILEY !!!!!!!
She Pm'd me the link before she left and told me when and who she was showing and I STILL missed it :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

My livestreem won't come up! 

Is it working for you guys?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Am I missing something here ? Why aren't I seeing anything on the webcast , lol ?
I thought they are a hour behind NY and Im all ready to watch it and nothing but that very annoying recording and the shot of the banner for the show.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Does anybody know if it replays once its finished for the day ?
Im not getting nothing right now and its killing me to just sit here , lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm not getting anything either Laura.. 
Could be they are running behind.. I know with local shows here, we can easily start 30 min to an hour off schedule... 
Hope it comes up soon!

I don't think they replay it


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ahh , someone wrote a small note saying that ring two , Jr. LaMancha is delayed till 5:00 , which is 6:00 in NY time.
Glad someone saw to do that , lolol 
I bet it's Riley's fault they are delayed too  :dance:
( just kidding Riley ) 
Im so upset I missed her with Bama , I just love that doe , she is just breathtaking IMO.  But what goats of Riley's arent , lolol 
I think she is scheduled for Monday AM with her in 3yr old milkers...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok good to know! Thanks for the update Laura 

Lol!

Yah, she has Bamma tomorrow in the milkers class


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

My daughter is watching the Nationals from 2012 on youtube. So even if the ADGA doesn't broadcast it, we should find it on youtube later. I've missed everything today so far. I'm hoping I can catch the jrs in a little bit though. Hooray for running behind!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That's good to know Amy , thanks


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Jr. Lamanchas in 5 mins.!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok I missed it  for crying out loud !!!
I couldn't put the babies in their pen fast enough


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Does anyone know what Riley got? 

I also missed it.. too busy milking. Ugh!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

I saw, but it froze before they said her placing. She wasnt at the end of the second line that's all I know.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She didn't make the cut...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

IMO the judge was way off


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

What class was she in? I was watching Duck Dynasty with my mom.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

UGH! Froze on me so I tried reloading and now it won't load!! Grrr....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol Laura 

Int. doe kids

Yah mine froze too.. I'm not watching right now cause its not working on my iPod anymore


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , thats just how I feel , she was staring at Runway for a while , and walk past her every time . Glasses are a good thing


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:shades: :ROFL:


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

What age class is Bama in?


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Just saw Bama in Ring 1. Looking good!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

VincekFarm said:


> Just saw Bama in Ring 1. Looking good!


Which one is Bama?


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

The fourth doe walking around the ring. Inbetween the White & black w/ white points doe. She's a brownish color


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Lots of real nice does in this class!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Atleast she didn't get dead last... 

She got 23rd right?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

21 out if 22 I think... But the announcer got it wring said she was 7th..


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Bama placed so far back because of her teats and I believe she should have placed higher because teats are only 4 points on the scorecard.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I really like that Grand Champ doe that just won. She was a 5 yr old.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yah.... I had a feeling that was going to happen.. Just didn't think it would be so far back... And her knees the judge was saying.. Kinda knobby for lack of a better word in my head lol

I liked the GCH and RGCH does  beautiful  I also really liked the 1st place 2yr old do, very pretty IMO


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Awe, I missed it! I've been in bed all day, I got sick out of no where. 

Her teats don't look too inproportional with her udder though since she does seem to have a lot of capacity. Still, I feel it might make it somewhat hard to milk.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope you feel better soon!
Is it that nasty cold? 

I agree, they look fine on her, just very big! Can you say hand cramps?! Lol!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dont worry Bama , your a winner in my book 
Bama is beautiful !

I really did like the first place doe , gorgeous !
And the second place doe , seriously some nice goats there


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She should be going in with her RGs soon  I'm guessing ring two..


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

When do the Nigerians go and what ring? Does any one know?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Is any one seeing the RG jr does??? Should be ring 2... It's not on for me...


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Not on for me either.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Double post


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> When do the Nigerians go and what ring? Does any one know?


Wednesday night for Jrs and Thursday morning for milkers


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It's on now! 

I don't see Riley though


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Lucy and Lisa are both 4 mo. I think Riley might have just got 6th with one of her goats though!! She did, with Lisa!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

She got 2nd too!! With Lucy.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

*HOORAY FOR RILEY *
And her Mom too 
Yosi is very happy for them too , lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They did great!!  :stars:


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

2nd is awesome!  So is 6th! How many were in the class?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

17 I think? 

Either way they did good!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Anyone know the GCH & RGCH RG jr does??


----------

